# Editing a post title doesn't fix it in the thread list



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I recently corrected a misspelling I had in the thread title of this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321345

I misspelled 'soliciting'.

When you bring up the OP you see the corrected title. But when you view the thread list in Happy Your, it's still misspelled. I could have sworn that correcting the misspelling in a thread title used to carry over to the thread list as well.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello... 

It only will make the change within the first X number of mins after a thread was started. If not done in that window, which I do not recall the number of mins it is, it will not update the master thread title but only the post title.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh that must explain it. I remember correcting a thread title once before and it carried over. I didn't immediately correct it; it seems like it might have been 15 or 30 minutes I started the thread, but admittedly on this particular thread that I'm not able to fix, I didn't try to fix it until way after the thread was created.


----------

